# Roxtar's loft complete with...........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

birds!!  Just got home from taking Jason some babies. His loft is finished and is beginning to get stocked. I'll be letting him post pictures from here on out. Welcome to the world of racing Jason and family.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

and the new babies...........


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a welcoming looking loft! Those young birds look like they are settling in very nicely. Great job!!!


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Really nice loft . . .Congrats, is that a cement floor?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great job Renee.  
Thanks for posting pictures.

I especially love the second pic in the second post.

"_For goodness sake, we're having our picture taken, *WHY* are you preening *NOW*?" _  
Gotta love some of these expressions.

Wishing you the best with your beautiful new loft & stunning pijjies, Jason.  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

abisai said:


> Really nice loft . . .Congrats, is that a cement floor?


No, just freshly painted with little poop on it........for now....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> No, just freshly painted with little poop on it........for now....



Well...the birds definitely feel at home then.  

That is such a nice clean and friendly loft, I'm sure the birds are enjoying it. I love when my loft was new, I have never seen it so spotless again.

The babies are adorable.

Is that another aviary on the bottom, where the panel is missing, hard to tell?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Is that another aviary on the bottom, where the panel is missing, hard to tell?


No, those are sliding windows down there. We opened one so you could see the two sides....one opened, one closed. It's just wired.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very, very nice job on the new loft, and, of course, the babies are gorgeous!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, everything looks great - loft and babies. I know Roxtar is thrilled with his newest additions. Yall did good!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, everything looks great - loft and babies. I know Roxtar is thrilled with his newest additions. Yall did good!


Thank ya Ma'am............we try hard..........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> No, those are sliding windows down there. We opened one so you could see the two sides....one opened, one closed. It's just wired.


That is a great idea, thanks for your response.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

I just checked on them and they're all resting nicely, some on perches - some on the floor. 
The loft is much more than I expected it to be. I don't think I could've asked for anything more in a mentor to get me into this sport. Jen and I are both eternally greatful for all the help and advice that Renee' and Everett have been kind enough to share with us. They're a credit to this sport.

Now on to the fun of training and racing pigeons!! (until it's time for me to build an OB loft )


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

*Looks Great*

Great looking loft guys! Although I am not racing now, I still remember when I first got started. It was wonderful to have some friends willing to help me and were not threatened by the new racer.Good luck Jason, enjoy the birds and the racing!


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

luckyloft said:


> It was wonderful to have some friends willing to help me and were not threatened by the new racer.



I don't think they've got anything to be threatened about just yet. 
I'll be happy to just show up on the first page of the results this year until I learn what I'm doing, and also happy to have enough birds left after losses, hawks etc. to race old birds.
But you never know... There could be a surprise for me somewhere in that loft. That's why they fly the races.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOOOOOEEEEE!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Talk about LUXURIOUS accomodations!! Could not have happened to more beautiful BIRDS!!

WELL DONE!!! (shrill whistle and hand clapping!!)

We expect great things in the future Roxtar! 

    

Our VERY BEST!!!

Shi
& 
Mr. Squeaks


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Very nice loft for sure!!


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

*Floors*

Very beautiful. I THINK i have decided on putting luan on the floors. What do you have for you floors? Does it have epoxy on it?
Also i am building a loft based on some plans that you had on your site... I thought you might enjoy a neat idea for cleaning that i came up with. This is the back side of the loft. I did this for both sides(cocks and hens). You just unhinge the wood and its fast cleaning. I was thinking for hosing it down everyone in a while.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't think you want to put luan on the floors. Our loft and this one in this thread has plywood floors with two coats of paint. I don't think the luan would hold up to the scraping and abuse that a loft floor takes. We actually had a "poop shute" in our loft up in MI. It was real handy..........


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> . We actually had a "poop shute" in our loft up in MI. It was real handy..........


Thats cool Great minds think alike
With this in mind, i will go with the plywood and two coats of paint!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Not just any paint........here is the paint we used.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=46516-000000004-2000&lpage=none

It's oil based and take at least two days to dry but it stands up to whatever you throw at it.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I thought it would be something like that. I was probably going to brainstorm with the men of the house and see what they thought was best. But this is GOOD. Now i can just go and get it!
Thanks


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Just file this in the "what it's worth" category, but there are a lot of guys down here that have luan on their floors and they swear by it. They claim that if put down correctly with epoxy, it will hold up fine. The smooth surface is ideal for scraping and it is moisture resistant. At least that is what they say. I am planning on installing it in my loft...if I ever get that far! 

I guess like everything else in the pigeon sport, each to his own. Hope this doesn't cloud the issue for you.

Dan


----------

